# A 120mm Cabinet fan



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm Planning to buy 2 120mm fans for my cabinet (LED ones aren't compulsory )

Cooler Master 90 CFM Green LED Cooler
I feel 90CFM @ 19dB too good to hear..
also it has greater airflow than Excalibur. 
So are specs real??

Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler 
this 1 looks good too..

Deepcool ICEBLADE

I have no special preference to Noctua fans since i heard that they are costly & not-so-good-on-paper-specs..

Which of them is best for my CM Elite 311 ??
Currently there is only 1 fan as side intake.. The 1 @ back went bad 

& 1 more request " Can anyone find CM Turbine Master on9 ?? Heard they are silent & great "


----------



## rouble (Jul 27, 2012)

Coolermaster 90 CFM hands down..
Xtra flo is costly too and noisy also than this..
Moreover Xtra flo has 40k hrs life and the 90 CFM one has 50k..
I have myself purchased a red 90 CFM fan few days back and its awesome dude..Very very quiet..

BTW you should put your 1 intake fan at the front and the new one on the back..
Side fan is not required..It disrupts the airflow..
First do the basic front-intake & rear-exhaust setup and then think about other places.
Its better that way..Best of luck!!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanx for reply..
Side fan is for GFX card.


Again Thnx for Advice..
Will buy 90CFM * 2 [ 1 @ front & 1 @rear.. ]

BTW hows the airflow ??
Suppose I place my hand @ rear of cabinet then is airflow detectable??
If so then i will be very happy....
My current fan gave very low & feeble airflow .. ( this means my system gonna get even cooler  )


----------



## rouble (Jul 27, 2012)

Your welcome dude.

Just go with that.

Its Awesome as I said and I know what you are saying about placing the hand at the rear fan..
I always keep on checking that on my fan too 
Dude you should buy to check it I would say..
I can't explain in words..All I can say, it is really 90 CFM..
It really pushes out lot of air and is very much evident by placing the hand and I mean a lot..
Best of luck!!

P.S. Thnx to topgear for suggesting the best fan in the price range..


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 28, 2012)

Thnx for reply..
I would go for it. 

Can anyone find the Coolermater mach 1.8 turbine fan online??
Heard they are great.
Will go for 1 if affordable.

@ rouble
Actually i did some diggin' on d 90CFM cooler. Its actually ~70 CFM which still very nice @ 19dBA with fact that best in line excalibur tops out @ ~87CFM
 .I found that thing listed under sicklefow series of fans @ coolermaster.com (not .in)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 30, 2012)

120 mm Fan Roundup, Part I: 1350 RPM or Lower Rotation Speed - X-bit labs

120 mm Fan Roundup, Part 2: 1350 RPM or Higher Rotation Speed - X-bit labs

Something I found useful & timepass


----------



## rouble (Jul 31, 2012)

On ebay the turbine fan costs around 2k coz it is imported from US 
Moreover it has 80CFM at 30db which is noisy for the price I think..
but it has double the shelf life of this fan..Ofcourse!!
Yeah 70CFM is still cool for the price and we are getting bling bling too..
So will strongly recommend you to go with the so called 90CFM one


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 31, 2012)

You get bitfenix fans here, followed by AX series fans from Corsair.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2012)

rouble said:


> Yeah 70CFM is still cool for the price and we are getting bling bling too..
> So will strongly recommend you to go with the so called 90CFM one



Absolutely i agree with you..
2k for 1 fan?? Better I would get a nice heatsink+fan 

BTW the 2* of 90CFM fan have left FK to reach my home 




The Sorcerer said:


> You get bitfenix fans here, followed by AX series fans from Corsair.


 
Where??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 31, 2012)

Not sure which store is selling those, you could try checking out prime abgb and see if they can arrange it. Or else contact the respected distributors. They'll be more than happy to sell those fans.

Corsair's distribution is taken care by Aditya infotech: Aditya Infotech Ltd.
BitFenix is taken care by Aditya Infotech Ltd.

Noctua gave me couple of NF-12 fans as well. I doubt you get them here but you can take a look if you prefer to get it from abroad, but to be honest, check out fans from Yate Loon. There's a model from Yate Loon- 120x120x 20mm fans and the cooling is bit lower than NF-12 which is pretty good considering they're cheaper than the noctua's fans. 

I am not sure how good Corsair and Bitfenix fans really are, but I've read their blog and the fan's testing methodology that they use- which makes a lot of sense. So if they're spending that much amount on making good fans, I would probably take a look at it. Good thing about bitfenix fans is that they have the entire fan lineups done properly. Still, you can't discount others. But you have these choices to look at. Real 56CFM pushes a lot of air in contrary to what a lot of people say.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2012)

Thnx .. 
I already brought 90CFM * 2..


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 31, 2012)

Good purchase, though they're audible a bit. I guess you wont mind it. Bitfenix and Deepcool fans are relatively quitier.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> Good purchase, though they're audible a bit. I guess you wont mind it. Bitfenix and Deepcool fans are relatively quitier.



Costlier & poorer airflow too....


----------



## rouble (Aug 1, 2012)

@Chaitanya Great choice made buddy.
Congrats for the purchase.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 1, 2012)

@The Sorcerer: Just a small correction to your typo.
Biefenix distribution is taken care by XtremeGraphics AFAIK.
Am I wrong?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2012)

Cooling Fan Roundup 2012 - Other-Components - CPU-Components


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 2, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> @The Sorcerer: Just a small correction to your typo.
> Biefenix distribution is taken care by XtremeGraphics AFAIK.
> Am I wrong?



No you're not. Typo error from my end .


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2012)

Xtraflo for cooling and reliability(1yrs going strong, not even a slight drop in fan rpm, even when covered in dust).

Normal CM led fan for low noise.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 2, 2012)

Deepcool ICEBLADE FAN are also good infact very good.If you are not a B rand  fan you can go for it.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2012)

tkin said:


> Xtraflo for cooling and reliability(1yrs going strong, not even a slight drop in fan rpm, even when covered in dust).
> 
> Normal CM led fan for low noise.



Well Actually fan may be good but it comes with 4-pin PWM connector 

So it's meant for Processor heatsink (AFAIK)  



Knightlover said:


> Deepcool ICEBLADE FAN are also good infact very good.If you are not a B rand  fan you can go for it.



Well it has much lower airflow..


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Well Actually fan may be good but it comes with 4-pin PWM connector
> 
> So it's meant for Processor heatsink (AFAIK)
> 
> ...


It comes with a converter as well.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2012)

tkin said:


> It comes with a converter as well.



Sorry to offend you but no where saw anyone talking about converter so.....

Any video/review/pics of that converter would be great...


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Sorry to offend you but no where saw anyone talking about converter so.....
> 
> Any video/review/pics of that converter would be great...


Well I don't have the box but I'm sure it came with some sort of extra cable, I have an abundance of PWM fan headers on my mobo so never needed any converter.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

Well my friend needs a good cabby fan & liked the Xtraflo now he wants to know if it comes with 4-pin(PWM) connector to 3-pin or so...


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 10, 2012)

BumP.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 10, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Well my friend needs a good cabby fan & liked the Xtraflo now he wants to know if it comes with 4-pin(PWM) connector to 3-pin or so...



It have 4 pin PWM connector.


----------

